# sram force group w/ some red mix compatibility question



## ansetou (Jul 17, 2009)

does any one know if i can buy a 2010 sram force group and replace the crankset w/ the 2010 sram red version? how about replacing the cassette with the 2010 sram red too? Thanks,


----------



## ansetou (Jul 17, 2009)

wanted an answer right away so I called SRAM. The answer is yes and yes. The rep said "pretty much all of red's components can be used with force".


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Do you mean whether it will work or will it be possible to buy it that way?

Only your seller can tell you if they're willing to sell it to you that way.

And yes, the Red cranks (and the Force and Rival) will work with the Force BB. Just make sure they're both the same type. Both come in GXP and BB30 and those will not mix.

So, if the Red cranks are BB30 and you have a BB30 BB, you're OK.

All SRAM cassettes fit on a standard Shimano compatible 8-9-10 spd spline (not the 10spd only spline)


----------



## ansetou (Jul 17, 2009)

RC28, thanx for you info. i just got my force group w/ a red crankset on monday and love them. the only issue i noticed was that I ordered 2010 group and, while everything else is market as 2010, pg-1070 cassette says "2009 wk 40" on the box. is that normal?


----------

